# Sticky  THREAD FINDER - PLEASE POST ALL NEW THREADS HERE



## Svartmetall

Okay, I think I've got all those links that have been posted thus far.


----------



## trainrover

May I please ask that this whole thread be reviewed, because, e.g., requests for indexing Buenos Aires have been overlooked for more than two years now?


----------



## Svartmetall

You can. I did see your request, but as you didn't link to the thread I didn't put it in. Lazy? Perhaps, but then we do this for free. 

Have found the original request for Buenos Aires and now put it into the finder. I do agree that this whole thread needs sorting and if things have been requested two years ago - I wasn't moderator of that section then, so I apologise.


----------



## modorney

How about adding Innsbruck, Austria ?

Thanks!


----------



## megacity30

Please add the following:

Xian Metro: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425496&highlight=xian


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Added.


----------



## big-dog

^^ Thank you. The following cities also have operational metro systems, please add them, thanks.

Changchun, China: Light Rail Transit

Suzhou, China: Public Transit


----------



## BringMe

Link of Medellín metro goes to seattle


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Added Chinese links. Will find the Medellin link shortly.


----------



## 437.001

Hello.  

In Spain, Granada metro (actually a tramway with an underground section) has started its tests today.

Can it be added to the list? Thank you.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Sure. Thank you for linking the thread.


----------



## Strong Hearted

Can the mods please add this to the list too :

LAHORE | Metro Bus System MBS


----------



## Blackraven

Is there a thread for:

ATLANTA, GEORGIA, USA - MARTA and other relevant rail transportation.

I haven't seen it on the first page of this thread.


----------



## deasine

Blackraven said:


> Is there a thread for:
> 
> ATLANTA, GEORGIA, USA - MARTA and other relevant rail transportation.
> 
> I haven't seen it on the first page of this thread.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1158551&highlight=atlanta


----------



## Eureka63

I'd like to start a new thread (if there isn't already one) on free urban tranport. Where I can start it? And how to title it?


----------



## Svartmetall

Hi, please follow the thread on naming and formatting at the top of this forum. You can post your topic here. My suggestion would be:

MISC | Free Urban Transport


----------



## Eureka63

Svartmetall said:


> Hi, please follow the thread on naming and formatting at the top of this forum. You can post your topic here. My suggestion would be:
> 
> MISC | Free Urban Transport


Thank you. I think I'll use 

*MISC | Free Public Transport*

to match the main page on Wikipedia 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_public_transport

I may use as reference


----------



## Slagathor

I just started this thread:

MISC | Superway/Overground


----------



## chornedsnorkack

deasine said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> *Local Transport Discussion Threads*​*For Transit Discussion Threads in Central, & Southeast Asia*
> 
> Beijing, China: Public Transport
> Changchun, China: Light Rail Transit
> Chengdu, China: Metro
> Chongqing, China: Monorail
> Dalian, China: Trolley
> Guangzhou, China: Bus
> Hangzhou, China: Subway
> Heifei, China: Metro
> Hong Kong: Double-Decker Buses, Double-Decker Trams, Mass Transit Railway, Peak Tram
> Kunming, China: Subway
> Nanjing, China: Metro
> Shanghai, China: Public Transport
> Shenyang, China: Metro
> Shenzhen, China: Public Transport
> Suzhou, China: Public Transit
> Tianjin, China: Rail Tram, Subway
> Wuhan, China: Subway
> Wuxi, China: Metro
> Xi'an, China: Metro


Missing, as of 27th May 2013:
Nanning:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519255
Changsha:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518960
Anren:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596053
Harbin:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1475019
Ningbo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518953
Macau:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492582
Dongguan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519002
Zhengzhou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518927
Dalian metro:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232285
Lanzhou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556054
Changzhou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556037
Xiamen:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555085
Taiyuan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555069
Shijiazhuang:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550932
Qingdao:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518939
Fuzhou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519007
Guiyang:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519013
Wenzhou:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519322
Nanchang:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518947


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Added to the thread finder.


----------



## 437.001

Er... could you please fix these two? Sorry... :dunno::lol:



deasine said:


> *For Transit Discussion Threads in Europe & North Asia*
> 
> 
> [*]Murcia, Spain: Tramway: Tramway
> 
> 
> [*]Vitoria-Gasteiz, SpainTramway[/url


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104197261#post104197261


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Sorry about that, links are cleaned up now.


----------



## 437.001

Thank you!


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Hi, could Helsinki, Finland:Metro be converted to Helsinki, Finlandublic Transport ??

Thanks, Leif, Stockholm


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Okay, no problem.


----------



## mopc

Svartmetall said:


> Absolutely. I'll just lock the thread and it will still appear in the thread finder as the archived thread. No new posts could be added to it, though, so your thread would become the de-facto new Sao Paulo thread. That sound okay to you?


With the new "no Edit after 90 minutes" policy I have to abandon my project to create a new, constantly updated version of the Sao Paulo thread, it's a pity because so may updates will be impossible to make and 90% of this forum's utility has just been destroyed to me and so many users and updaters.


----------



## mopc

And I will also have to abandon my current frequently updated BRAZIL threads because the first page is constantly updated with fresh info for every city and every project. If this policy continues, I will ask the moderation to delete all that content, because I will have to move it somewhere else.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I would ask you very, very kindly to not give up on making your thread just yet. We are still discussing the future of unlimited editing.


----------



## mopc

OK!


----------



## 437.001

Hello, I´ve created this new thread about the Barcelona tramways.
Could it be please added to the list?
Thank you.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105006648#post105006648


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Added!


----------



## big-dog

One more request:

Could you please merge the thread of "Anren, China: Metro" into "Chengdu, China: Metro"

Anren is located in Chengdu prefecture and it only has a short tourist tram line.

Thank you!


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Sure, I will do that soon. Sorry about the delay, but I have been incredibly busy.


----------



## trainrover

Please add NEW YORK CITY | Commuter Rail.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done.


----------



## big-dog

^^ thanks. Since the 2 threads are merged could you remove
Anren, China?


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Sorted for you.


----------



## 437.001

Hi. 

Could you please add this new thread BARCELONA | Suburban rail (Rodalies Renfe & FGC) to the list?
Thank you.


----------



## xeror

Since the following threads aren't active, would it be nice to merge them into a single thread?


TIANJIN | Subway and TIANJIN | Rail Tram -> *TIANJIN | Public Transport*
DALIAN | Metro and DALIAN | Trolley -> *DALIAN | Public Transport*
HONG KONG | Double-Decker trams and HONG KONG | Peak Tram -> *HONG KONG | Trams*


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I'll see what the thread creators say about the merger. 

I have added Barcelona's suburban rail thread.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Created a thread on:
HUAIAN | Tram
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689529


----------



## big-dog

A new metro thread is added:

Jinan, China: Metro


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110289054#post110289054


----------



## Svartmetall

Thanks for the updates. I will be back in Sweden on the 10th of January so normal updating will resume from then. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

chornedsnorkack said:


> Created a thread on:
> HUAIAN | Tram
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689529


Supporting big-dog´s advice to request a moderator that the thread title
HUAIAN | Tram
should be edited to
CHINA | Trams


----------



## big-dog

^^ Thanks I support it!


----------



## dimlys1994

Please add this treat:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110396616#post110396616


----------



## Mohsin17

A new metro thread
LAHORE metro


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696646


----------



## Mohsin17

A BRT thread added

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695862


----------



## n20

Please merge this thread into the parent thread Mumbai | Monorail.

Thank you!


----------



## Svartmetall

Will update these shortly. Thank you for posting - have other commitments at present but will be back to normal functioning soon I hope. 

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## dimlys1994

Please add this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111321372#post111321372


----------



## dimlys1994

Please add this tread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111494294#post111494294


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Also add - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111531057#post111531057

Both cities in India.


----------



## Mxn99

There was a thread about BRT in Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan
Is it deleted??


----------



## dimlys1994

Mxn99 said:


> There was a thread about BRT in Islamabad, the capital of Pakistan
> Is it deleted??


No, here it is:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695862

Maybe it would be better rename thread as Islamabad BRT?


----------



## Svartmetall

Yep, I can rename that. No probs.


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay, all threads that have been mentioned have now been added to the thread finder. Hope that helps, guys.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And rename this one please as KARLSRUHE-HEILBRONN | Public Transport:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1683399


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I've renamed it as KARLSRUHE | Public Transport. Though the Stadtbahn serves Heilbronn, it is all part of the KVV if I recall correctly. I'm happy to be proven wrong and change the title back, though.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112967091#post112967091


----------



## Klausenburg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710118

Add this thread please, and I lso think that the title must be fixed (Trollybuses, I belive is better)


This one also: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710110 

Please add proper tags if posible to both


----------



## Jim856796

How come the public transport or urban rail systems of Japan (like Tokyo or Osaka) don't have individual threads? I know that info and news items on Japanese cities' public transport and rail mass transit systems have to be posted on the "Japan Urban Transport Compilation" thread.


----------



## dimlys1994

Jim856796 said:


> How come the public transport or urban rail systems of Japan (like Tokyo or Osaka) don't have individual threads? I know that info and news items on Japanese cities' public transport and rail mass transit systems have to be posted on the "Japan Urban Transport Compilation" thread.


Well, here you are. Please add these treads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718523
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718524
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718525


----------



## Svartmetall

I will add these threads as soon as I can. Currently at a medical conference so a bit difficult to sit down and focus on this. Will be back soon.


----------



## Jim856796

One thought: Practically, this _had_ to be done because Tokyo's urban rail system is, like, _really_ extensive.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113236837#post113236837


----------



## Klausenburg

This thread is old, but is not here unfortunately: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113240724#post113240724 Please add.


----------



## Klausenburg

Please merge these 2 threads, because they have the same topic (Fukuoka): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455485&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719224


----------



## Klausenburg

Please merge this 2 threads also: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629076

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708078

IMO the topic is fairly similar, and would go better togheter. The new title should be: MISC | Guided buses/BRT, or smth similar...

EDIT: Just found another thread for BRT (the biggest): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=948380&page=19

IMO, probably these 3 threads should merge...If you please...


----------



## Klausenburg

Have found the Graz thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278959


----------



## Klausenburg

Please merge the 2 threads of Bucharest also: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286261

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047479

Please add the tag "metro" also...


----------



## Klausenburg

Szeged thread, please add: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953508


----------



## Klausenburg

Tunis thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1271423


----------



## Klausenburg

Lille thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277899


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these treads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719781 - Linz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458459 - Raleigh, North Carolina
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110017422 - Sapporo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479563 - Gdansk
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893624 - Poland General thread


----------



## dimlys1994

Also this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1507619 - Glasgow


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656837 - Toulouse


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476415 - Edmonton


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these treads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719866 - Donetsk
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719871 - Lviv


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1198865 - Minneapolis


----------



## Svartmetall

As far as I can see now, all new threads have been added to the thread finder. Phew, that was a lot. Thanks for the effort, guys!


----------



## Klausenburg

Klausenburg said:


> Please merge the 2 threads of Bucharest also: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286261
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047479
> 
> Please add the tag "metro" also...


Thaks for adding the threads. It seems that the issue of Bucharest threads wasn't yet solved... Little is happening regarding PT therefore there is no need for 2 separate threads. Bucharest | Public Transport is belive is the best choice...


----------



## Klausenburg

Klausenburg said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710118
> 
> Add this thread please, and I also think that the title must be fixed (Trollybuses, I belive is better)
> 
> 
> This one also (North America | Streetcars): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710110
> 
> Please add proper tags if posible to both


These 2 were passed by also, it seems...


----------



## Svartmetall

Klausenburg said:


> Thaks for adding the threads. It seems that the issue of Bucharest threads wasn't yet solved... Little is happening regarding PT therefore there is no need for 2 separate threads. Bucharest | Public Transport is belive is the best choice...


Hi, the threads are merged, clean out your history and refresh. I will rename the thread to Public Transport, though.


----------



## Klausenburg

Svartmetall said:


> Hi, the threads are merged, clean out your history and refresh. I will rename the thread to Public Transport, though.


Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Just a question: I've been posting a lot of my personal pictures full of mass transit vehicles on this thread at Urban Showcase, and I want to ask if that thread is better off being moved here or keep it as is on the Urban Showcase thread? I mean, I've got post after post of my own mass transit vehicles, and I'm considering moving it to here to make it more integrated with the rest of the threads here, especially that transportation is in my blood.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sure, you can do that. You might get more interest from those that really appreciate pictures of public transport here. I will move the thread later if you approve.


----------



## Klausenburg

Please add: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799256


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Svartmetall said:


> Sure, you can do that. You might get more interest from those that really appreciate pictures of public transport here. I will move the thread later if you approve.


I've thought it over, and it seems on my gut instinct, I approve of you moving it over here since it is everything about mass transit, and most, if not all the photos I post there, are my own. It's like I'll have to bid it farewell from its old home at Urban Showcase and see how it performs here since over there, I get a few odd comments, yet I keep posting even more of my own transit photos. I even have a full collection of mass transit photos on Flickr to share, yet those are sitting right now, waiting to showcase them... the problem, though: those would be quite similar to a thread called San Francisco Bay Area Public Transportation, and what I have are my own pics of the above. Perhaps we may need to negotiate a bit.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these treads please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594218 - Belo Horizonte BRT
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720306 - Belo Horizonte Metro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1240491 - Dublin
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1261933 - Chicago
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1172547 - Miami


----------



## IanCleverly

deasine said:


> *For Transit Discussion Threads in Europe & North Asia*
> 
> Helsinki, Finland: Public Transport


Link should be This One


----------



## Svartmetall

All added and updated! Thanks, guys!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I give you my approval to move my thread over to here... I wonder if it will have the same thread name though since it's all my own images.


----------



## Svartmetall

Thread moved.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Are the posts still united, and are any thread name changes needed?


----------



## Svartmetall

I just moved the entire Bay Area Transit thread to here and changed the name to the correct format (so it's labelled as MISC | ) and I put (USA) at the end of it too. So it's all still there.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Sounds good. Perhaps my thread would be unique since most of the images I have on that thread are of my own... and yes, I'm happy that my thread remained united. And by the way, do you think it's better to have something in the title like "personal photos", or is it good to keep my original title as is, with your addition?


----------



## Svartmetall

Well, it's up to you. Do you mind other people posting photos in your thread?


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these treads please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562406 - Almaty Tram
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401500 - Almaty Metro (delete cyrillic text in tread title)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1721401 - Newcastle
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447106 - Lagos
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632738 - Riyadh
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1124753 - Krakow
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270861 - Doha


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay, will update these tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731882


----------



## Svartmetall

All updated and added.


----------



## dimlys1994

Merge these threads into one - *TBILISI | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552460
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291919


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732902


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733638


----------



## Klausenburg

Add this thread please: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441690


----------



## Svartmetall

All added.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662917
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661884


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189728


----------



## dimlys1994

Rename this thread from *VALENCIA | Metro* to *VALENCIA | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057569


----------



## Svartmetall

All updated now!


----------



## mopc

Rio de Janeiro is misspelled in the first post


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Corrected, was a typo. Was Janeiro with the E and I swapped.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736612


----------



## big-dog

Mod could you change this thread title,

FROM

Ningbo | Rail Transit

TO

Ningbo | Metro


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Can I ask for the rationale for the change? Ningbo isn't busy enough to justify a thread just for the metro. If we leave it as public transport then all updates to the system can be added.


----------



## Klausenburg

Please add: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738350


----------



## big-dog

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Can I ask for the rationale for the change? Ningbo isn't busy enough to justify a thread just for the metro. If we leave it as public transport then all updates to the system can be added.


It's fine to change it to "Public Transport". Now it's "Rail Transit" which is not consistent with other titles.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add and merge these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752674
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770011


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784462
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735760
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634361


----------



## xeror

^^I think the last two threads should be merged.

Add this thread to *Regional Transport Discussion Threads*:
CHILE | Urban Transport Compilation
IRAN | Urban Transport Compilation
ITALY | Urban Transport Compilation
MALAYSIA | Urban Transport Compilation‎
US MIDWEST | Urban Transport Compilation (Should change the title to *UNITED STATES OF AMERICA | Urban Transport Compilation*)
MEXICAN FEDERATION | Urban Transport Compilation

Add these threads to *North America* or may merge to the new USA Urban Transport Compilation thread:
SAN JUAN | Public Transport (Puerto Rico, USA)
EUGENE | Public Transport (OR, USA)
RICHMOND | Public Transport (VA, USA)
PHOENIX | LRT (AR, USA)
SACRAMENTO | Public Transport (CA, USA)

Add these threads to *North America*:
RHODE ISLAND | Public Transport (USA)
CONNECTICUT | Public Transport (USA)
WISCONSIN | Public Transport (USA)
CLEVELAND | Public Transport (OH, USA)
NEW ORLEANS | Public Transport (LA, USA)
ATLANTA | Public Transport (GA, USA)
SALT LAKE CITY | Public Transport (UT, USA)
HOUSTON | Public Transport (TX, USA)
CINCINNATI | Streetcar (OH, USA)
GUADALAJARA | Light Rail Metro (Mexico)
PITTSBURGH | Public Transport (PA, USA)
KANSAS CITY | Public Transport (MO, USA)

Add these threads to *Central & South America*:
HUANCAYO | Public Transport (Peru)
LIMA | Bus Rapid Transit (Peru) (Should rename to Public Transport)
TEGUCIGALPA | Trans 450 (Honduras) (Should rename to Public Transport)
RIO DE JANEIRO | Commuter Rail and RIO DE JANERIO | Tram (Brazil) (Possibly merge into the subway thread and rename it)
PANAMA CITY | Public Transport (Panama)

Add these threads to *Europe & North Asia* or merge into RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation:
YEKATERINBURG | Metro (Russia) (Should change the title to Public Transport)
NOVOSIBIRSK | Public Transport (Russia)
VOLGOGRAD | Metrotram (Russia)

Add these threads to *Europe & North Asia*:
ANKARA | Public Transport (Turkey)
BRIGHTON | Volk's Electric Railway (United Kingdom) (Should change the title to *BRIGHTON AND HOVE | Public Transport*)
SCOTLAND| Public Transport (United Kingdom)
WALES | Public Transport (United Kingdom)
SALZBURG | Public Transport (Austria)
KYIV | Public Transport (Ukraine)
LYON | Public Transport (France)
NORWICH & NORFOLK | Public Transport (United Kingdom)

Add these threads to *Central, & Southeast Asia*:
CEBU | BRT (Philippines) (Should rename to *CEBU CITY | Public Transport*)
Yogyakarta | Public transport (Indonesia) (Need to capitalize the city name)

Add these threads to *Middle East*:
GANJA | Tram (Azerbajan)
MASHHAD Metro (Iran) (Should rename to *MASHHAD | Public Transport*)

Add this thread to *Africa*:
CAPE TOWN | IRT System (Integrated Rapid Transit System) (South Africa) (Should change the title to Public Transport)
CONSTANTINE | Tram (Algeria) (Should change the title to Public Transport)
TUNIS | Public Transport (Tunisia)
ORAN | Tram (Algeria)

Merge TASHKENT | Metro and Tashkent | Subway into TASHKENT | Public Transport (Uzbekistan) and add it to *Central, & Southeast Asia*.

Merge OTTAWA CANADA OC Transpo's New LRT into OTTAWA | Public Transport.

Merge MEXICO CITY Tram and MEXICO FEDERAL DISTRICT | Light Rail, Tram & MetroBus into MEXICO CITY | Metro and rename to *MEXICO CITY | Public Transport*.

Merge Brescia - Subway into BRESCIA | Metro.

Merge PRAGUE | Trams into PRAGUE | Public Transport.

Merge MOSCOW | Public Transport, Moscow buses and trolleybuses and MOSCOW | Monorail into MOSCOW | Surface Public Transport.

Merge Ruhrarea | Public Transport into RHINE-RUHR | Public Transport.

Merge BIRMINGHAM (UK) Metro-tram into BIRMINGHAM | Public Transport.

Merge SYDNEY | Heavy Rail into SYDNEY | Public Transport.

Merge SHANGHAI | Translohr and SHANGHAI | Bus into SHANGHAI | Public Transport.

Merge PADUA | Translohr, GENOA | Metro and Perugia Minimetro (Italy) into ITALY | Urban Transport Compilation.

Merge KUALA LUMPUR | Double-decker buses for tourists into KUALA LUMPUR | Public Transport.

Merge MINNEAPOLIS | North Star Line into MINNEAPOLIS | Public Transport.

Merge HONOLULU | Rail Project into HONOLULU | Public Transport.

Merge AMSTERDAM | Subway AMSYS into AMSTERDAM | Public Transport.

Merge AUCKLAND | BRT into AUCKLAND | Public Transport.

Merge Valencia Public transport into VALENCIA | Public Transport.

Merge Bogota - Transmilenio Thread into BOGOTÁ | Transmilenio and possibly into BOGOTÁ | Subway and rename to *BOGOTÁ | Public Transport*.

Merge SAINT-PETERSBURG | Public transport into SAINT PETERSBURG | Public Transport (Russia) and add it to *Europe & North Asia*.

Merge SEBASTOPOL-CITY'S TROLLEYBUSES into SEBASTOPOL | Bus and rename it to *SEBASTOPOL | Public Transport*.

And we should create a new thread named *CHINA | Urban Transport Compilation* for public transport in smaller cities in PRC, possibly merge some tiny threads into it.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Will do this in the next hour.


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay... Phew. All updated. 

Will think about the Chinese cities and see whether it is worth it to merge into one thread. Merging everything would make a right mess of all of the information, though.


----------



## xeror

Thanks for the hard work!!

There are a few more things:

Tokyo Metropolitan Area (Kanto), Japan: Public Transport is incorrectly linked to MINNEAPOLIS | Public Transport.
RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation link is dead in *Regional Transport Discussion Threads* section.
POLAND | Public Transport should be put in *Regional Transport Discussion Threads* since it is a country and should be renamed to *POLAND | Urban Transport Compilation*.
Add MEXICAN FEDERATION | Urban Transport Compilation (Should be renamed to *MEXICO | Urban Transport Compilation*) and IRAN | Urban Transport Compilation to *Regional Transport Discussion Threads*.
Add AARHUS | Public Transport (Denmark), NICE | Public Transport (France), TOURS | Public Transport (France), LAUSANNE | Public Transport (Switzerland), COLOGNE | Public transport (Germany), BURSA | Public Transport (Turkey), SAMSUN | Public Transport (Turkey), GAZIANTEP | tram (Turkey; should be renamed to *GAZIANTEP | Public Transport*), SARAJEVO | Public Transport (Bosnia and Herzegovina), BRUGES | Public Transport (Belgium), KHARKIV | Metro (Ukraine; should be renamed to *KHARKIV | Public Transport*) and YEREVAN | Metro (Armenia; should be renamed to *YEREVAN | Public Transport*) to *Europe & North Asia* section.
Add AREQUIPA | Monorail (Peru; should be renamed to *AREQUIPA | Public Transport*), FORTALEZA | Metro (Brazil; should be renamed to *FORTALEZA | Public Transport*), CUIABA l Tram (Brazil; should be renamed to *CUIABA l Public Transport*) and VALPARAÍSO | Public Transport (Chile) to *Central & South America* section.
Add RABAT | Public Transport (Morocco), CAPE TOWN | Public Transport (South Africa) and JOHANNESBURG | Rea Vaya BRT (South Africa; should be renamed to *JOHANNESBURG | Public Transport*) to *Africa* section.
Add DENVER | Public Transport (CO, United States), ST LOUIS | Public Transport (MO, United States), HAMPTON ROADS | Public Transport (VA, United States), AUSTIN | Capital MetroRail (TX, United States; should be renamed to *AUSTIN | Public Transport*) and MONTERREY | Metro & MetroBus (Mexico; should be renamed to *MONTERREY | Public Transport*) to *North America* section.
Add TAOYUAN | Metro (Taiwan; should be renamed to *TAOYUAN | Public Transport*), HISNCHU | Hsinchu Light Rail (Taiwan; should be renamed to *HSINCHU | Public Transport*) and PYONGYANG | Public Transport (North Korea) to *Central, & Southeast Asia* section.
Add SOCHI | Commuter Rail (Russia; should be renamed to *SOCHI | Public Transport*) to *Europe & North Asia* section.
Merge Brescia - Subway into BRESCIA | Metro.
Merge OSLO | Metro into OSLO | Public Transport.
Merge MESTRE (Venice) | Translohr into VENICE | People Mover (Italy; should be renamed to *VENICE | Public Transport*) and add it to *Europe & North Asia* section.
Merge PHOENIX | LRT into PHOENIX | Public Transport and update the link in the *North America* section.
Merge MINNEAPOLIS | Streetcar into MINNEAPOLIS | Public Transport.
Merge JAKARTA | Monorail into JAKARTA | Public Transport.
Merge ORAN | Public Transport and CONSTANTINE | Public Transport into ALGERIA | Urban Transport Compilation (Contents are overlapped and duplicated) and add it to *Regional Transport Discussion Threads* section.
Merge WASHINGTON | Metro to WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE | Public Transport and rename into *WASHINGTON D.C. & BALTIMORE | Public Transport* to avoid confusion with Washington State, and update the link in the *North America* section.
Merge BANGKOK | Thailand Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link into BANGKOK | Public Transport.
Merge MUMBAI METRO into MUMBAI | Metro.
Merge LISBON | Urban trains into LISBON | Subway and rename it to *LISBON | Public Transport*.
Merge MARMARAY | Public Transport (Marmaray isn't a city name but a railway project name in Istanbul; see Wikipedia) into ISTANBUL | LRT, Subway, Tram and rename it to *ISTANBUL | Public Transport*.
Merge LIEGE | Public Transport into LIÈGE | Public Transport (Belgium) and add it to *Europe & North Asia* section.
Merge ATLANTA | Public Transport into ATLANTA | Public Transport.
Merge RIO DE JANEIRO | Commuter Rail into RIO DE JANEIRO | Subway and rename it to *RIO DE JANEIRO | Public Transport* since there is also light rail to be built in the city and it would be better to keep everything in one single thread.
Merge SOFIA | Tram into SOFIA | Metro and rename it to *SOFIA | Public Transport*.
Merge TBILISI | Metro into TBILISI | Public Transport.
Merge ALGIERS | Tramway into ALGIERS | Metro and rename it to *ALGIERS | Public Transport*.
Merge AHMEDABAD & GANDHINAGAR | Metro into AHMEDABAD | Public Transport and rename it to *AHMEDABAD & GANDHINAGAR | Public Transport*.
Merge KOLKATA | Metro into KOLKATA CITY | Public Transport.
Merge CHENNAI | Monorail into CHENNAI | Metro and rename it to *CHENNAI | Public Transport*.
Rename TOULOUSE : Public Transport (Subway, Tram, Train, Buses) to *TOULOUSE | Public Transport*.
Missed *, United Kingdom* after *Scotland* and *Wales*.
Missed *, United States* after *Las Vegas, NV*, *New Jersey*, and *Richmond, VA*.
Should remove *France: LRT, Metro Compilation*, *India: Urban Transport Compilation*, *Japan: Urban Transport Compilation* and *Korea: Urban Transport Compilation* from *Local Transport Discussion Threads* sections.
Exceptions should be added after those *Urban Transport Compilation* threads to avoid duplicate posts (e.g. this post and this post). Here are the exception lists of cities in each country:
*Algeria*: Algiers, Constantine, Oran
*Australasia*: Auckland, Brisbane, Canberra, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Perth, Sydney
*Brazil*: Belo Horizonte, Brasília, Curitiba, Rio De Janeiro, São Paulo, Salvador, Santos
*Chile*: Valparaiso
*France*: Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nice, Paris, Toulouse, Tours
*Germany*: Berlin, Cologne, Essen, Karlsruhe, Munich, Rhine-Ruhr, Stuttgart, Wuppertal
*India*: Ahmedabad & Gandhinagar, Bangalore, Calicut, Chennai, Delhi, Gurgaon, Guwahati, Hyderabad, Jaipur, Kochi, Kolkata, Lucknow, Mumbai, Nagpur, Navi Mumbai, Trivandrum
*Iran*: Mashhad, Shiraz, Tehran
*Italy*: Bergamo, Brescia, Florence, Naples, Rome, Turin
*Japan*: Fukuoka Metropolitan Area (Kyushu), Nagoya Metropolitan Area (Tokai), Sapporo, Tokyo Metropolitan Area (Kanto)
*Korea*: Seoul
*Malaysia*: Kuala Lumpur, Melaka
*Mauritius*: (No individual thread)
*Mexico*: Guadalajara, Mexico City, Monterrey
*Poland*: Gdansk, Krakow, Warsaw
*Russia*: Kaliningrad, Kazan, Moscow, Nizhny Novgorod, Novosibirsk, Rostov, Saint Petersburg, Samara, Sochi, Volograd, Yekaterinburg
*South Africa*: Cape Town, Johannesburg
*Turkey*: Ankara, Antalya, Bursa, Gaziantep, Istanbul, Kayseri, Samsun
*Ukraine*: Dnipropetrovsk, Donetsk, Kyiv, Lviv, Sebastopol
*United Kingdom*: Birmingham, Brighton and Hove, Cardiff, Glasgow, Lancashire, Liverpool, London, Newcastle upon Tyne, Norwich & Norfolk, Scotland, Sheffield, Wales
*United States*: Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Buffalo, Charlotte, Chicago, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Connecticut, Dallas, Denver, Eugine, Houston, Honolulu, Kansas City, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, Miami, Minneapolis, New Jersey, New Orleans, New York City, Rhode Island, Richmond, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Pittsburgh, Raleigh-Durham, Sacramento, Salt Lake City, San Diego, San Francisco Bay Area, Seattle, St. Louis, Tucson, Washington D.C. & Baltimore, Wisconsin
Move MISC | Bicycle Pathways to Cycling.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Give me a couple of days to do that. It took me over an hour and a half last night to do all that, and tonight I am busy. Will do it by the end of Wednesday, though!


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773609


----------



## CNGL

xeror said:


> PHOENIX | LRT (AR, USA)


Phoenix, Arkansas? Correct abreviation for Arizona is AZ.


xeror said:


> And we should create a new thread named *CHINA | Urban Transport Compilation* for public transport in smaller cities in PRC, possibly merge some tiny threads into it.


And merge an earlier thread with the same name into it that.

Also, these two threads, both named 'VALENCIA | Public Transport', need to be disambiguated. The first one refers to the Valencia in Spain, while the second one refers to the Valencia in Venezuela.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done.


----------



## xeror

Rename the following threads to include other transports:
North America:

GUADALAJARA | Light Rail Metro to *GUADALAJARA | Public Transport*.
MIAMI | Metro to *MIAMI | Public Transport*.
LAS VEGAS | Monorail to *LAS VEGAS | Public Transport*.
TUCSON | Streetcar to *TUCSON | Public Transport*.
Central & South America:

BRASÍLIA | Subway to *BRASÍLIA | Public Transport*.
CARACAS | Subway to *CARACAS | Public Transport*.
CURITIBA | BRT to *CURITIBA | Public Transport*.
MEDELLIN | Metro (the link in the list is wrong) to *MEDELLÍN | Public Transport*.
SANTIAGO | Metro to *SANTIAGO | Public Transport*.
SANTOS | Tram to *SANTOS | Public Transport*.
SANTO DOMINGO | Metro to *SANTO DOMINGO | Public Transport*.
Europe & North Asia:

ALICANTE | Metro-Tram to *ALICANTE | Public Transport*.
ANTALYA | LRT to *ANTALYA | Public Transport*.
BERGAMO | LRT Tranvia delle Valli to *BERGAMO | Public Transport*.
BERGEN | Light Rail to *BERGEN | Public Transport*.
BRESCIA | Metro to *BRESCIA | Public Transport*.
FLORENCE | Tram to *FLORENCE | Public Transport*.
GRANADA | Metro-tramway to *GRANADA | Public Transport*.
ISTANBUL | LRT, Subway, Tram to *ISTANBUL | Public Transport*.
KAYSERI | Tram to *KAYSERI | Public Transport*.
LARISSA | LRT to *LARISSA | Public Transport*.
LISBON | Subway to *LISBON | Public Transport*.
MALAGA | Metro-tram to *MALAGA | Public Transport*.
MURCIA | Tramway to *MURCIA | Public Transport*.
PORTO | Metro to *PORTO | Public Transport*.
SAMARA | Metro to *SAMARA | Public Transport*.
SEVILLE | Subway to *SEVILLE | Public Transport*.
SOFIA | Metro to *SOFIA | Public Transport*.
STUTTGART | Metro to *STUTTGART | Public Transport*.
TURIN | Subway to *TURIN | Public Transport*.
Central, & Southeast Asia:

BANGALORE | Metro to *BANGALORE | Public Transport*.
CALICUT | Monorail to *CALICUT | Public Transport*.
CHANGCHUN | Light Rail Transit to *CHANGCHUN | Public Transport*.
CHANGSHA | Metro to *CHANGSHA | Public Transport*.
CHANGZHOU | Metro to *CHANGZHOU | Public Transport*.
CHENGDU | Metro to *CHENGDU | Public Transport*.
CHONGQING | Metro to *CHONGQING | Public Transport*.
DELHI | Metro to *DELHI | Public Transport*.
DONGGUAN | Metro to *DONGGUAN | Public Transport*.
FUZHOU | Metro to *FUZHOU | Public Transport*.
GUILIN | Bus to *GUILIN | Public Transport*.
GUIYANG | Metro to *GUIYANG | Public Transport*.
GURGAON | Metro to *GURGAON | Public Transport*.
GUWAHATI | METRO to *GUWAHATI | Public Transport*.
HANGZHOU | Subway to *HANGZHOU | Public Transport*.
HARBIN | Metro to *HARBIN | Public Transport*.
HEFEI | Metro to *HEFEI | Public Transport*.
HYDERABAD | Metro to *HYDERABAD | Public Transport*.
ISLAMABAD | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) to *ISLAMABAD | Public Transport*.
JAIPUR | Metro to *JAIPUR | Public Transport*.
JINAN | Metro to *JINAN | Public Transport*.
KUNMING | Subway to *KUNMING | Public Transport*.
LAHORE | Metro to *LAHORE | Public Transport*.
LUCKNOW लखनऊ | Metro to *LUCKNOW | Public Transport*.
LANZHOU | Metro to *LANZHOU | Public Transport*.
MANILA | MRT to *MANILA | Public Transport*.
NAGPUR | Metro to *NAGPUR | Public Transport*.
NANCHANG | Rail Transit to *NANCHANG | Public Transport*.
NANJING | Metro to *NANJING | Public Transport*.
NANNING | Metro to *NANNING | Public Transport*.
NAVI MUMBAI | Metro to *NAVI MUMBAI | Public Transport*.
SHIJIAZHUANG | Metro to *SHIJIAZHUANG | Public Transport*.
TAIPEI | Metro to *TAIPEI METROPOLITAN AREA | Public Transport*.
TAIYUAN | Metro to *TAIYUAN | Public Transport*.
TRIVANDRUM | Monorail to *TRIVANDRUM | Public Transport*.
ÜRÜMQI | Metro to *ÜRÜMQI | Public Transport*.
WUHAN | Subway to *WUHAN | Public Transport*.
WUXI | Metro to *WUXI | Public Transport*.
XIAMEN | Metro to *XIAMEN | Public Transport*
XUZHOU | Metro to *XUZHOU | Public Transport*
XI'AN | Metro to *XI'AN | Public Transport*.
ZHENGZHOU | Metro to *ZHENGZHOU | Public Transport*.
Africa:

CAIRO | Metro to *CAIRO | Public Transport*.
Middle East:

BAKU | Metro to *BAKU | Public Transport*.
MECCA l Al-Masha'er Metro to *MECCA l Public Transport*.
MEDINA | Metro to *MEDINA | Public Transport*.
TEHRAN | Metro to *TEHRAN | Public Transport*.
Some corrections:

A missing " after the URL of *India: Urban Transport Compilation*, which messes up with *Iran: Urban Transport Compilation*.
A missing " after the URL of *Cairo: Metro*, which messes up with *Cape Town: Public Transport*.
*Hsinchu* is misspelled as *Hisnchu* in both the list and the title of the thread.
*Oran* is listed incorrectly as a city of *Tunisia*. It should be in *Algeria*.
*Kaliningrad, Russia: Tramway*; *Kazan, Russia: Metro*; *Norrköping, Sweden: Tramways*; *Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain: Tramway* threads no longer exist.
Threads changed to Public Transport haven't been updated on the list:
*North America*: Los Angeles, Montréal, Philadelphia, Seattle, Vancouver
*Central & South America*: São Paulo
*Europe & North Asia*: Athens, Budapest, Istanbul, Madrid, Prague, Riga, Warsaw


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Will rename this weekend, however, I don't think I will merge everything into a compilation thread. Since new threads have been started, it is actually difficult to merge - results in incoherent thread as posts are badly spaced. Plus, for search engine indexing, it's better to have separate threads actually, that's why separate threads were made for Japanese cities (finally).


----------



## xeror

^^ I have made changes to the post accordingly. BTW, are you still going to merge the threads of the same city in the previous post and add the exception cities to the urban transport compilation threads in the list?

I support the idea of having separate threads for major Japanese cities since the original Japan Urban Transport thread is huge. However, I found that there are duplicate posts in both the city threads and the regional thread. Same thing happens in Brazil Urban Transport thread and Brazilian cities threads. Hence, we need to list out all the exclusions in the list.


----------



## dimlys1994

xeror said:


> ^^ I have made changes to the post accordingly. BTW, are you still going to merge the threads of the same city in the previous post and add the exception cities to the urban transport compilation threads in the list?
> 
> I support the idea of having separate threads for major Japanese cities since the original Japan Urban Transport thread is huge. However, I found that there are duplicate posts in both the city threads and the regional thread. Same thing happens in Brazil Urban Transport thread and Brazilian cities threads. Hence, we need to list out all the exclusions in the list.


Most people are still not realized that there are independent threads, that's why most people are still publishing in common thread


----------



## xeror

^^That's indeed what the problem is. Should we group the cities in the same country instead of listing them lexicographically? For example:

Japan | Urban Transport Compilation (Excluding the following areas)
Fukuoka Metropolitan Area (Kyushu) | Public Transport
Nagoya Metropolitan Area (Tokai) | Public Transport
Osaka Metropolitan Area (Kansai) | Public Transport
Sapporo | Public Transport


----------



## Svartmetall

The reason is that people don't like having to post things between different threads it seems... I mean, this thread finder was made and is maintained so that people do check it and do look to see where information can be posted. 

I guess I could try grouping by country in some cases for countries with a large number of threads.


----------



## Pals_RGB

xeror said:


> Rename the following threads to include other transports:
> North America:
> 
> MIAMI | Metro to *MIAMI | Public Transport*.
> LAS VEGAS | Monorail to *LAS VEGAS | Public Transport*.
> TUCSON | Streetcar to *TUCSON | Public Transport*.
> Central, & Southeast Asia:
> 
> CHANGCHUN | Light Rail Transit to *CHANGCHUN | Public Transport*.
> CHANGSHA | Metro to *CHANGSHA | Public Transport*.
> CHANGZHOU | Metro to *CHANGZHOU | Public Transport*.
> CHENGDU | Metro to *CHENGDU | Public Transport*.
> CHONGQING | Metro to *CHONGQING | Public Transport*.
> DELHI | Metro to *DELHI | Public Transport*.
> DONGGUAN | Metro to *DONGGUAN | Public Transport*.
> FUZHOU | Metro to *FUZHOU | Public Transport*.
> GUILIN | Bus to *GUILIN | Public Transport*.
> GUIYANG | Metro to *GUIYANG | Public Transport*.
> HANGZHOU | Subway to *HANGZHOU | Public Transport*.
> HARBIN | Metro to *HARBIN | Public Transport*.
> HEFEI | Metro to *HEFEI | Public Transport*.
> JINAN | Metro to *JINAN | Public Transport*.
> KUNMING | Subway to *KUNMING | Public Transport*.
> LANZHOU | Metro to *LANZHOU | Public Transport*.
> NANCHANG | Rail Transit to *NANCHANG | Public Transport*.
> NANJING | Metro to *NANJING | Public Transport*.
> NANNING | Metro to *NANNING | Public Transport*.
> SHIJIAZHUANG | Metro to *SHIJIAZHUANG | Public Transport*.
> TAIPEI | Metro to *TAIPEI METROPOLITAN AREA | Public Transport*.
> TAIYUAN | Metro to *TAIYUAN | Public Transport*.
> ÜRÜMQI | Metro to *ÜRÜMQI | Public Transport*.
> WUHAN | Subway to *WUHAN | Public Transport*.
> WUXI | Metro to *WUXI | Public Transport*.
> XIAMEN | Metro to *XIAMEN | Public Transport*
> XUZHOU | Metro to *XUZHOU | Public Transport*
> XI'AN | Metro to *XI'AN | Public Transport*.
> ZHENGZHOU | Metro to *ZHENGZHOU | Public Transport*.


Remove Delhi Metro from the list. It has already #381 posts and when the phase IV construction finishes in 2021-22 it will become one of the largest metro system in the world. Plus Delhi is the world's second most populous city (25 mill inh.) in the world after Tokyo. So i don't see any reason why a separate thread for Delhi Metro shouldn't exist in a section called 'Subways and Urban Transport'. If anyone is interested then we can start a new thread for other modes of transport in Delhi.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Svartmetall said:


> I guess I could try grouping by country in some cases for countries with a large number of threads.


I support that. US, China etc have lots of threads in this section and grouping by country sounds like a good idea. However i don't support the renaming and merging of several old threads.


----------



## xeror

Pals_RGB said:


> Remove Delhi Metro from the list. It has already #381 posts and when the phase IV construction finishes in 2021-22 it will become one of the largest metro system in the world. Plus Delhi is the world's second most populous city (25 mill inh.) in the world after Tokyo. So i don't see any reason why a separate thread for Delhi Metro shouldn't exist in a section called 'Subways and Urban Transport'. If anyone is interested then we can start a new thread for other modes of transport in Delhi.


Well, Delhi Metro may be one of the fastest growing metro systems but yet to be one of the largest. The largest systems like Tokyo, Seoul, Beijing, Shanghai all have Public Transport threads instead of Metro threads on their own. In terms of the ridership, Delhi Metro is still way behind other systems. Even including the lines under construction, it is behind cities like Guangzhou (360 km vs 519 km) and Guangzhou also has Public Transport thread instead. Regarding the city population (in fact it should be metropolitan population), Delhi has 21.8 M but not 25 M. If you say city population, it should be 17.8 M. It is definitely not the second most populous metropolitan but still in the top list. In terms of post counts, which is a better argument on having its own thread, Paris Metro thread has 4835 posts, suburban rail thread has 1666 posts; London Underground thread has 3428 posts, Overground thread has 1378 posts; Hong Kong MTR thread has 2904 posts, buses thread has 1287 posts. Delhi Metro thread may have the potential but we cannot predict the future and until then I do not see why a single thread is not suitable.

To me, a unique feature of the system is more important when it catches people's attentions and engaging the talks. For example, New York Subway is a 24/7 one, which is rare in the world. Its complicated route and schedule and steel station structure shape its own character too although they aren't very attractive to me. London Underground has the longest history and the small tunnel of the tube gives the distinct round shape of the trains. Paris Metro's density of stations makes it stand out of other systems. Moscow stations are famous for their palace like decorations. Tokyo subways integration with commuter rail represents a totally different model of metro system.


----------



## Pals_RGB

xeror said:


> Well, Delhi Metro may be one of the fastest growing metro systems but yet to be one of the largest. The largest systems like Tokyo, Seoul, Beijing, Shanghai all have Public Transport threads instead of Metro threads on their own. In terms of the ridership, Delhi Metro is still way behind other systems. Even including the lines under construction, it is behind cities like Guangzhou (360 km vs 519 km) and Guangzhou also has Public Transport thread instead.


Please read my post again. I mentioned *when Phase IV construction finishes in 2021-22, it will become one of the largest metro systems in the world. *Anyways for your information, DM Operational now - 193km + phase III- 140 km (u/c) + phase IV (104 km announced so far, more lines and extensions will be announced shortly). 



xeror said:


> Regarding the city population (in fact it should be metropolitan population), Delhi has 21.8 M but not 25 M. If you say city population, it should be 17.8 M. It is definitely not the second most populous metropolitan but still in the top list.


You are wrong sir. The 10 most populous cities in the world *in 2014* acc to UN DESA are:

1. Tokyo - 38 million
2. Delhi - 25 million (projected population 36 million in 2030)
3. Shanghai- 23 million
4. Mexico city- 21 million
5. Mumbai - 21 million
6. Sao Paulo - 21 million
7. Osaka - 20.2 million
8. Beijing - 19.8 million
9. Newyork/Newark - 18.5 million
10. Cairo - 18.5 million

_''__Delhi is now the world’s second most populous city with 25 million inhabitants. Tokyo remains the world’s largest city with 38 million inhabitants. The 2014 revision of the World Urbanisation Prospects by U.N. Department of Economic and Social Affairs (UN DESA)’s Population Division has pointed to rapid urban growth in India, China and Nigeria.__Further, the report says that while Tokyo’s population is projected to decline, Delhi’s would continue to grow rapidly and by 2030, the Capital would have 36 million inhabitants, only a million less than Tokyo’s 37 million then.''_


http://www.un.org/en/development/desa/news/population/world-urbanization-prospects-2014.html
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-second-most-populous-city/article6200067.ece
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...-second-most-populous-city/article6203066.ece
http://www.livemint.com/Politics/dZ...-becomes-worlds-secondmost-populous-city.html
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...second-most-populous-city-114071100449_1.html




xeror said:


> To me, a unique feature of the system is more important when it catches people's attentions and engaging the talks. For example, New York Subway is a 24/7 one, which is rare in the world. Its complicated route and schedule and steel station structure shape its own character too although they aren't very attractive to me. London Underground has the longest history and the small tunnel of the tube gives the distinct round shape of the trains. Paris Metro's density of stations makes it stand out of other systems. Moscow stations are famous for their palace like decorations. Tokyo subways integration with commuter rail represents a totally different model of metro system.


Talking from a western perspective. An average Indian, chinese or an Indonesian have nothing to do with those systems.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Please add these threads-

*NOIDA - GREATER NOIDA | Metro

LUCKNOW लखनऊ | Metro*


----------



## Highcliff

wrapped trains
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121314070#post121314070


----------



## MilwaukeeMax

Where is the Milwaukee Streetcar thread?


----------



## UDubs

MilwaukeeMax said:


> Where is the Milwaukee Streetcar thread?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785106


----------



## dimlys1994

^^It's actually link to thread in North American forum



MilwaukeeMax said:


> Where is the Milwaukee Streetcar thread?


Here it is - add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799280


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801829
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801834


----------



## Nexis

Please add Portland Public Transport

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104945


----------



## Swamp Daddy

*Trolleybus historical material*

I have written some historical articles on the trolleybus development from a North American perspective. They are free to view or print at Tom Morrow's trolleybuses.net site and use the link under new stuff to the Trackless Trolley Gazette page where so far 7 articles are posted. :banana:

I hope you will enjoy them, Swamp Daddy


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122244551


----------



## MiaM

Are there any threads about the rather large interurban tram network in Silesia (Slask), i.e. Katowice & co, in Poland?


----------



## dimlys1994

MiaM said:


> Are there any threads about the rather large interurban tram network in Silesia (Slask), i.e. Katowice & co, in Poland?


With the exception of Polish transport thread, no


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these threads please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805643
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805638
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805636


----------



## Nexis

Please add South Jersey Public Transport http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122347492#post122347492


----------



## Nexis

Please add ILLINOIS - INDIANA | METRA & NICTD http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122493825#post122493825


----------



## Amen!

MilwaukeeMax said:


> Where is the Milwaukee Streetcar thread?


where ?


----------



## dimlys1994

Amen! said:


> where ?


See above



dimlys1994 said:


> Here it is - add this thread please:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799280


----------



## mopc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12294965

Thread title misspelled RIO DE JAN*ERI*O > RIO DE JAN*EIR*O


----------



## annecole

very useful thread...


----------



## mopc

Please shut down this duplicate thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811697

There is a Sao Paulo transport thread already


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done. 

Will update thread finder over weekend...


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812225


----------



## dimlys1994

Add and merge these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296953
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812584


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813520


----------



## abdeka

Please. Can someone merge these two threads:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812584&highlight=algeria

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296953&highlight=algeria

Thanks


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817118


----------



## dimlys1994

Add these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820616
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820590


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821646


----------



## I(L)WTC

Delete.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824394


----------



## diz

PORTLAND | Public Transport
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825170


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
All done!

All threads on this page have been added. I also created and added a page for my area, the Tampa Bay region in Florida, United States.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Thanks! To be fair, please merge these threads into one - *PORTLAND | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104945
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825170

Also add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580431

And in the list of cities, there is Oran, Tunisia. Oran is actually located in Algeria


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done. Everything is now up-to-date, thanks to a big kickstart from HARTride 2012. Will endeavour to keep on top of things now.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No problem Svartmetall!!!


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828642


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Done.


----------



## dimlys1994

Please rename this thread as *DONOSTIA/SAN SEBASTIAN | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733638


----------



## Svartmetall

Done and corrected in the thread finder.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125395045


----------



## Svartmetall

This thread already existed and was on the thread finder. I merged them.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Thanks


----------



## Pals_RGB

Where is the Noida Metro thread? I have been looking for it to post updates but can't find it.

Edit: Okay found it.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125544338


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Already in the Thread Finder.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839755


----------



## R-Link

We have 1 new thread.


----------



## R-Link

dimlys1994 said:


> Add this thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839755


Yes, this thread about Khmelnytskyi. Thank you


----------



## R-Link

Why didn't you add this thread?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839755


----------



## dimlys1994

R-Link said:


> Why didn't you add this thread?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839755


Adding threads here are not so fast as you can expect. Just wait for a while, when moderators will find time to add to the thread list


----------



## R-Link

dimlys1994 said:


> Adding threads here are not so fast as you can expect. Just wait for a while, when moderators will find time to add to the thread list


OK!


----------



## Edil Arda

Turkey: Urban Transport Compilation doesnt work and there is no general thread for İstanbul (existing is only for rail)


----------



## Edil Arda

Guys?


----------



## Svartmetall

Sorry, I have been away in Vienna (as shown in the Vacation roster) and clearly no one else has checked this while I was away, which is a bit annoying. I'll start catching up now.


----------



## Svartmetall

All sorted, added links and updated links.


----------



## R-Link

Thank you


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842047


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125961701


----------



## newnof

Please add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842249


----------



## ReginaWills

Plz add this thread of bus rapid transit
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590651


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
All done!


----------



## ReginaWills

^^ plz write as Lahore| bus rapid transit


----------



## ReginaWills

Add Lahore bus rapid transit (BRT)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590651


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Already done


----------



## dimlys1994

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Already done


ReginaWills meant to change thread title to *LAHORE | BRT*


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread to list:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126123152

And, to avoid confusion, please merge these threads into one - *KYIV | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553186
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421996


----------



## 437.001

Posts 305 to 310 are absolutely off-topic in this thread, and have nothing to do with Barcelona suburban rail AT ALL.

Moderators should move them to this other thread, where they actually belong.


----------



## jdapenao

Medellín thread is wrong, it takes you to the Seattle Public Transport thread, could you please fix that, thank you in advanced.

This is Medellín link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028495

Also could you please change "Metro" for "Public Transport" as the city now has Metro, BRT, Cable Cars and in October will have a tram (translohr)


----------



## dimlys1994

Delete this thread please to avoid duplicity:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843585


----------



## R-Link

Please, add this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845626


----------



## Svartmetall

Will update the thread finder this weekend. Thanks everyone for posting the links to your threads. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126436185


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126481162


----------



## Nexis

* MISC | Public Transit Ridership Statistics * http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126526034#post126526034


----------



## dimlys1994

Please merge these threads into *PHOENIX | Public Transport*, to avoid confusion:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1280039
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=775562


----------



## [atomic]

Could you merge the 2 Threads For *ATLANTA |Public Transport*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1158551&page=10

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448622 (or just lock this one as it is just one page

also the thread finder should link to the first one, right now it doesn't


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850240


----------



## R-Link

And add this
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127039775#post127039775


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127289032


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854708


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread as *KARACHI | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855888


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add *KARACHI | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127598080#post127598080


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add this LAHORE | Metro thread


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127736853#post127736853
Old thread has been deleted as it contained wrong information


----------



## Nexis

Detroit was never added to the list

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656065


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add *KARACHI | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127598080#post127598080

Please add this LAHORE | Metro thread


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127736853#post127736853
Old thread has been deleted as it contained wrong information


----------



## dimlys1994

ReginaMills said:


> Please add *KARACHI | Bus Rapid Transit (BRT)*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127598080#post127598080
> 
> Please add this LAHORE | Metro thread
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127736853#post127736853
> Old thread has been deleted as it contained wrong information


Adding threads here is not so fast as you can imagine, so you should wait for a while


----------



## Svartmetall

Yes indeed. Try doing a PhD then doing this as a job out of hours for free and see how much time you find to do it. 

Anyway, I will update this weekend I hope as I have a relatively free schedule. Sorry for the delays but it will happen.


----------



## ReginaMills

^^ still above mentioned threads are missing


----------



## JJG

*FORT WORTH | Public Transport*

Look, I realize that many people don't know or understand this, but Fort Worth has its own public transportation. I've already looked on the Dallas forum and it does show _some_ of what's going on in the west side of the Metroplex, but it's pretty much a Dallas thread. 

If you can't or wont give Fort Worth its own thread for its own independent transportation, at least change the name of the Dallas thread to "DFW" or something? 

Just asking...


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ How many developments are there in Fort Worth at the moment? Would the thread be active enough? 

If not, then I can edit the name of the Dallas thread to Dallas / Fort Worth Metroplex if you'd prefer. 

Let me know which you want.


----------



## JJG

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ How many developments are there in Fort Worth at the moment? Would the thread be active enough?
> 
> If not, then I can edit the name of the Dallas thread to Dallas / Fort Worth Metroplex if you'd prefer.
> 
> Let me know which you want.


There is the TEXRail, which is scheduled to open in 3 years and we've had BRT for the last 4 years called The Spur. 

There are other rail lines on the drawing board right now and our buses are right now changing their scheme. 

I would keep up with everything... but if you feel that's not enough, then "DFW" would be ok.


----------



## Svartmetall

Okay, if you feel you can keep on top of it, please start the thread and post the link here. 

Happy posting!


----------



## Nexis

*WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE | Public Transport * This needed to be added to the list.


----------



## JJG

Svartmetall said:


> Okay, if you feel you can keep on top of it, please start the thread and post the link here.
> 
> Happy posting!


Alright. I'll begin on Thursday.


----------



## Nexis

The Atlanta thread needs its URL replaced http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1158551


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128401433


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128823783


----------



## MiaM

Oj vad svårt det är att förstå när folk skriver på språk man inte förstår...


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870957


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please as *SENDAI | Public Transport*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871127


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Woonsocket54

This thread title has a typo (Virginia is spelled incorrectly).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896239


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Done it


----------



## Svartmetall

Dimlys, you're so fast! Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Svartmetall, thank you


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

The Yogyakarta, Indonesia link goes to the Cebu, Philippines thread. hno:


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Done


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add this thread

*QUETTA | Public Transport*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131336970#post131336970


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131524156#post131524156

*ABUJA | Public Transport*


----------



## ReginaMills

Moderators, on first page, you have no section for South Asian cities rather you have included them in "*For Transit Discussion Threads in Central, & Southeast Asia*"

I suggest you enlist South Asian cities separately as they are neither in Central Asia nor in Southeast Asia.. they are in a separate region. Following lists ;

Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Calicut, Chennai, Colombo, Delhi, Dhaka, Guwahati, Hyderabad, Islamabad, Jaipur, Kanpur, Karachi, Kochi, Kolkata, Lahore, Lucknow, Multan, Mumbai, Nagpur, Peshawar, Quetta..


----------



## dimlys1994

ReginaMills said:


> Please add this thread
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131524156#post131524156
> 
> *ABUJA | Public Transport*


Added



ReginaMills said:


> Moderators, on first page, you have no section for South Asian cities rather you have included them in "*For Transit Discussion Threads in Central, & Southeast Asia*"
> 
> I suggest you enlist South Asian cities separately as they are neither in Central Asia nor in Southeast Asia.. they are in a separate region. Following lists ;
> 
> Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Calicut, Chennai, Colombo, Delhi, Dhaka, Guwahati, Hyderabad, Islamabad, Jaipur, Kanpur, Karachi, Kochi, Kolkata, Lahore, Lucknow, Multan, Mumbai, Nagpur, Peshawar, Quetta..


Done it


----------



## Woonsocket54

Due to the preference for using English in the international forum, the Genova thread should be retitled Genoa.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Changed


----------



## ReginaMills

Please add this thread
DAR ES SALAAM | Public Transport

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131717029#post131717029


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Woonsocket54

Medellin hyperlink in the first post incorrectly links to Seattle.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Corrected


----------



## ReginaMills

Please change the title of these threads as these contain general bus services and cabs with BRTs


LAHORE | Public Transport

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132099385#post132099385


KARACHI | Public Transport

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855888


----------



## dimlys1994

ReginaMills said:


> Please change the title of these threads as these contain general bus services and cabs with BRTs
> 
> 
> LAHORE | Public Transport
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132099385#post132099385
> 
> 
> KARACHI | Public Transport
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855888


The Karachi thread title is changed, but, as for Lahore we won't change title, so we will have separate threads for metro and buses there


----------



## ReginaMills

dimlys1994 said:


> The Karachi thread title is changed, but, as for Lahore we won't change title, so we will have separate threads for metro and buses there


Alright.. I understand


----------



## ReginaMills

Please delete duplicate posts from last page of this thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132115657&posted=1#post132115657


----------



## dimlys1994

ReginaMills said:


> Please delete duplicate posts from last page of this thread.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132115657&posted=1#post132115657


Done


----------



## Nexis

Can you please add the North American Streetcar thread.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1710110


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## ReginaMills

Please change the title of this to "ISLAMABAD METROPOLITAN AREA | Public Transport"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695862

Because this includes nearby cities and towns of Islamabad as well..


----------



## dimlys1994

ReginaMills said:


> Please change the title of this to "ISLAMABAD METROPOLITAN AREA | Public Transport"
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695862
> 
> Because this includes nearby cities and towns of Islamabad as well..


^^Done


----------



## =NaNdA=

Please add this thread to the list

*PALEMBANG | Public Transport*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1941902

Thank you


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Already added


----------



## Denjiro

Please change the thread title from:

*HO CHI MINH | Public Transport*

to

*HO CHI MINH CITY | Public Transport*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462424


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Done


----------



## Woonsocket54

Please add *SURAT | Public Transport *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137798680


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ Surat should be placed after Quetta per alphabetical order.


----------



## dimlys1994

Woonsocket54 said:


> ^^ Surat should be placed after Quetta per alphabetical order.


Corrected


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Please add the new thread of Sorocaba Light Rail project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139233729


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## jason97

What is MISC stand for?


----------



## dimlys1994

jason97 said:


> What is MISC stand for?


Miscellaneous


----------



## Woonsocket54

Hefei is misspelled on the first page (accidentally spelled Heifei)


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Done, thanks for noting about this


----------



## Ices77

Thanks for adding KOSICE | Public Transport to the list.


----------



## Edil Arda

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453963

Can we change thread name to; İSTANBUL | Rail, Subway, LRT, Tram


----------



## Woonsocket54

On account of the renaming of the Kazakh capital, please change "ASTANA | Public Transport" to "NURSULTAN | Public Transport."


----------



## BHT

New one: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2164836


----------



## A Chicagoan

Woonsocket54 said:


> On account of the renaming of the Kazakh capital, please change "ASTANA | Public Transport" to "NURSULTAN | Public Transport."


Kazakhstan's capital got RENAMED!?

Un-believable! (Dash for emphasis) First Swaziland, now Astana?!


----------



## mw123

Australasia section:

Newcastle, NSW, Australia: Public Transport

Will need to change the thread title to upper case letters.


----------



## dimlys1994

mw123 said:


> Australasia section:
> 
> Newcastle, NSW, Australia: Public Transport
> 
> Will need to change the thread title to upper case letters.


Thread is added to the list and title is changed


----------



## nomadicnotes

Hello, I've written an article that would be of interest but I'm not sure where to post it:

Comparison of cost and construction times of first metro lines in Asia


----------



## dimlys1994

nomadicnotes said:


> Hello, I've written an article that would be of interest but I'm not sure where to post it:
> 
> Comparison of cost and construction times of first metro lines in Asia


I think you can post it here:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2230876

And it's very interesting article, thanks for posting! It was very worth it to read!


----------



## BillyF

New thread for Laon (France) | POMA 2000 : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165371146


----------



## dimlys1994

BillyF said:


> New thread for Laon (France) | POMA 2000 : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=165371146


Added to the list as *POMA | Public Transport*


----------



## Woonsocket54

There is an error in the Kazan transport thread that prevents the posting of replies


----------



## dimlys1994

Woonsocket54 said:


> There is an error in the Kazan transport thread that prevents the posting of replies


What kind of error do you mean?


----------



## Woonsocket54

dimlys1994 said:


> What kind of error do you mean?


If I type something in the reply box and then click "Post Quick Reply", nothing happens. The reply does not go through. I have been able to easily reply to other threads, but for some unknown reason the Kazan thread has an issue.


----------



## BHT

New thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/north-korea-urban-transport-compilation.2274642/


----------



## dimlys1994

BHT said:


> New thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/north-korea-urban-transport-compilation.2274642/


I don't think that there's no need to create another thread for North Korea, because all news from both North and South Korea are discussed in general Korean thread:








KOREA | Urban Transport Compilation


Two of the many metro systems in S. Korea I apologise for the extremely poor quality of the photographs, they were taken with my phone camera. Seoul Metro Line 2 - Opened in 1980, it is the world's largest ring (circle) line, 87 minutes to travel the whole line (excluding branch lines). New...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## BHT

I checked it and based on content I thought it's just for South Korea. If it's as you say, then move the post and delete the new thread please


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Done


----------



## mrsmartman

Can you please merge these two threads and update the index? Thanks.









MISC | Noisiest Metro


I'm interested to hear what people consider as the most noisy metro that they have used!




www.skyscrapercity.com













MISC | Noisiest Metro


I'm interested to hear what people consider as the most noisy metro that they have used!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mrsmartman

Can you please add this thread to the index? Thanks.









MISC | Elevated Rail Viaducts


Chicago "L" and New York City Subway are places where heavy-rail trains run on elevated tracks throughout the city. Are there any other examples? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_%22L%22 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dimlys1994

mrsmartman said:


> Can you please add this thread to the index? Thanks.


^^Added


----------



## mrsmartman

mrsmartman said:


> Can you please merge these two threads and update the index? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISC | Noisiest Metro
> 
> 
> I'm interested to hear what people consider as the most noisy metro that they have used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISC | Noisiest Metro
> 
> 
> I'm interested to hear what people consider as the most noisy metro that they have used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Can you please merge these threads? Or else can you please add both threads to the index? Thanks.


----------



## dimlys1994

mrsmartman said:


> Can you please merge these threads? Or else can you please add both threads to the index? Thanks.


 ^^Done and thanks for noticing!


----------



## mrsmartman

Can you please add this thread to the index under New York City? Thanks.









NEW YORK CITY | Rapid Transit History


Manhattan elevated railway, cable car and streetcar system, 1899. Courtesy Jake Berman. Brooklyn rapid transit map print 1912. Courtesy Jake Berman. https://untappedcities.com/2019/02/26/fun-maps-the-lost-subway-and-streetcar-lines-of-nyc-washington-d-c-san-francisco/ Your Trusted Source...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Can you please also move the posts #28 to #39 and #44 to #62 from the Elevated Rail Viaducts thread to the New York City Rapid Transit History thread? Thanks.









MISC | Elevated Rail Viaducts


Chicago "L" and New York City Subway are places where heavy-rail trains run on elevated tracks throughout the city. Are there any other examples? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_%22L%22 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dimlys1994

^^OK, I understood. The thread is added to the list and posts are moved


----------



## mrsmartman

^^ Thanks for your help.


----------



## hkskyline

1 new thread for Tainan to add :









TAINAN | Public Transport


Tainan aiming to complete construction of first MRT line by 2025 Oct 22, 2018 (CNA) Tainan is hoping to complete the construction of its first mass rapid transit (MRT) line by 2025, the city's acting mayor, Lee Meng-yen (李孟諺), said Monday. At a ceremony to launch the official establishment...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## hkskyline

Thanks!


----------



## abdeka

Can't find the Setif thread. The link in the first page does not seem to work.


Setif, Algeria: Public Transport


----------



## micro

Could you please add this new thread?








MISC | Autonomous public buses and robot shuttles


Do we have a thread about autonomous public shuttle and bus projects yet? - There's a thread about Electric Buses, but it's about the kind of engine, not the guidance. They mostly have drivers. - There's a thread about Driverless Trains, but they run independently from traffic and are simply...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## micro

Thanks!


----------



## Zaz965

MISC | Subway stations with unusual designs or configurations MISC | Subway stations with unusual designs or...


----------



## mrsmartman

Can you please add this thread to the index? Thanks.









MISC | Steel Elevated / Subway Structure


The New York City Subway has probably the highest percentage of steel structure in its mostly four-track high capacity system. If you like steel-structured metropolitan transportation system, you have found the place to post photo and discuss here.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

